# cottage cheese ingredients



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

i bought fatfree cottage cheese, a bunch of it. it's salty as hell if u haven't been eating salt so i look at the ingredients n it has salt, locust bean gum, maltodextrin, corn starch, artificial color, xanthan gum, guar gum... is this just a shitty brand or do they all have this stuff and 320mg sodium per serving?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2005)

You can get unsalted cottage cheese.  I think most cottage cheese has some level of preservatives, although I'm not sure about that entire list.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

i will definately look for it. i noticed you are usually helpful in this section. thanks.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 15, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i bought fatfree cottage cheese, a bunch of it. it's salty as hell if u haven't been eating salt so i look at the ingredients n it has salt, locust bean gum, maltodextrin, corn starch, artificial color, xanthan gum, guar gum... is this just a shitty brand or do they all have this stuff and 320mg sodium per serving?




I think that is also a crappy brand. Your cc should only have a few ingredients on it, with most of them being things you recognise (eg: skim milk, skim milk solids, non-animal rennet)...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

guess you can't take anything that should be simple for granted. i'll read the label 1st next time. thanks.


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 15, 2005)

Ive looked in every store Ive been to that has food(So no "health food" stores..) And have yet to find low sodium/sodium free cottage cheese.. Ive pretty much given up on it at this point 

I found Dean's
http://products.peapod.com/2906.html

Online but food over the net gets.. more expensive and Ive heard it tastes like.. well you have to focus on its function to stomache it


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 15, 2005)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Ive looked in every store Ive been to that has food(So no "health food" stores..) And have yet to find low sodium/sodium free cottage cheese.. Ive pretty much given up on it at this point
> 
> I found Dean's
> http://products.peapod.com/2906.html
> ...



I have no idea what is where you are (being in Australia) but doing a quick search there is:
http://www.crowleyfoods.com/products_cottagecheese.asp
There is also:
http://lotsacheese.com/product.php/B00032GFX6.html
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00032GJHS.01-A3CDPEGSIQM61V._SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg


?

I know people talk about Trader Joe's having good products too...


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 15, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I have no idea what is where you are (being in Australia) but doing a quick search there is:
> http://www.crowleyfoods.com/products_cottagecheese.asp
> There is also:
> http://lotsacheese.com/product.php/B00032GFX6.html
> ...


Never seen any of those in the stores  Never noticed a Trader Joe's either, but I havent looked.. (yet!  ) Im in the US, btw.
Pretty much limited to breakstones, like 2 other brand names which are also loaded with sodium, and the generic store brand which for purposes of keeping the price down.. is even more loaded with sodium.

*edit* the "lotsacheese" brand is a possibility for me.. its fairly cheap so shipping + price wont be such a dent.. both companies are in new york, and one in Pennsylvania, Im on the wrong side of the country


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2005)

Friendship is a brand of cottage cheese available without salt.  I must say though, Friendship cottage cheese sucks.  It's so bland it's ridiculous, even the salted and full fat varieties.  I love cottage cheese to.  I like every other brand I have tried.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 15, 2005)

Friendship 1% whipped cottage cheese is so awesome. I used to eat it when I lived in San Diego and make cottage cheese turkey loaf with it.  Unfortunately, I can't find it in Northern California.  Safeway makes an unsalted cottage cheese, but IMO unsalted cottage cheese tastes   . I usually just eat 4% large curd.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 15, 2005)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Never seen any of those in the stores  Never noticed a Trader Joe's either, but I havent looked.. (yet!  ) Im in the US, btw.


Yeah, as I said, I'm in Australia - so I was just throwing darts at brands that came up in an internet search! 

I hope you find something...


----------



## T. Chimaera (Sep 16, 2005)

Do you have a Safeway nearby?  Safeway's Lucerne brand has no salt added 1% cottage cheese.


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 16, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yeah, as I said, I'm in Australia - so I was just throwing darts at brands that came up in an internet search!
> 
> I hope you find something...


hehe Thanks.  I havent looked in any,"health food" stores yet, so I may still find something in my area. If nothing else I can buy it online(If I do Ill buy the 55 gallon drum for bulk discount! LOL  )
For now Cottage Cheese is on my list of cheat foods. Thanks to them all having high sodium I can also justify getting the best tasting when I do buy it! 



			
				T. Chimaera said:
			
		

> Do you have a Safeway nearby?  Safeway's Lucerne brand has no salt added 1% cottage cheese.


I checked the store locater on their site, couldnt find any within 100 miles 
I used to consider my area developed! One of these days Im going to go to like New York or Sydney and find out ya'll have solar powered hover crafts and flying cars and I just live in the boondocks   



.. Little Wing I totally hijacked your thread


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 16, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Friendship is a brand of cottage cheese available without salt.  I must say though, Friendship cottage cheese sucks.  It's so bland it's ridiculous, even the salted and full fat varieties.  I love cottage cheese to.  I like every other brand I have tried.


oh, missed this. Apparently Friendship 1% with no salt may be available at some Publix stores in Tampa(Im close to Tampa) but it doesnt way which, its just listed as "limited Distribution"
Ill take a look though, Thanks   

.. And I was joking about the 55 gallon drum, but friendship does apparently offer 5 gallon containers of cottage cheese...


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2005)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> oh, missed this. Apparently Friendship 1% with no salt may be available at some Publix stores in Tampa(Im close to Tampa) but it doesnt way which, its just listed as "limited Distribution"
> Ill take a look though, Thanks
> 
> .. And I was joking about the 55 gallon drum, but friendship does apparently offer 5 gallon containers of cottage cheese...



Holy Buhjesus.  I could definitely use a 5 gallon container.  Cottage cheese is expensive!


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 16, 2005)

I took a second look at their site. Right on the front page is a link called,"Food service" -

http://www.friendshipdairies.com/food/index.shtml

Which shows the 5 Gallon Containers, and lists the products on the right.. Since theres no buy option I was going to email them, but their FAQ caught my eye..

"*Do you sell your products online or facilitate mail-order?*
Due to the perishable nature of Friendship products, we do not sell our products directly to consumers. "

Apparently the only way to order one of these bulk containers is to ask the store manager of a store that carries friendship brand to special order it for you. 
5 gallons may be too much though with no salt(as a preservative) it would probably expire too soon.


----------



## Gordo (Sep 17, 2005)

> 5 gallons may be too much though with no salt(as a preservative) it would probably expire too soon.



Break it up into smaller portions and freeze it. It'll keep for a long time (well dry curd for sure and baker's cheese).


----------



## Smoo_lord (Sep 17, 2005)

The stuff i get ( In Australia) Is "Bulla Low Fat Cottage Cheese"

its $2.15 Aussie for a 280g tub

ingredients is : Skim milk, Thickened Light Cream, Vegetable Gums, Salt, Preservative, Culture, Food Acid, Colour..


Well, that sounds interesting.....

the sodium level is 296mg / 100g

Anyways, Im off to ruin my body temporarily, courtesy of beers, Its a hot chicks 21st tonite!!!

Hell Yeah..

Be back trainin tomorrow

Keep up teh good work all, stay happy


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 17, 2005)

It says my cottage cheese contains Goat Dung.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 22, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Friendship 1% whipped cottage cheese is so awesome. I used to eat it when I lived in San Diego and make cottage cheese turkey loaf with it.  Unfortunately, I can't find it in Northern California.  Safeway makes an unsalted cottage cheese, but IMO unsalted cottage cheese tastes   . I usually just eat 4% large curd.



You are so right....the whipped cottage cheese is the best cottage cheese I have ever had.  The texture is like whipped cream cheese and to me for some reason it even tastes better than a regular more lumpy cottage cheese


----------



## zapedy (Sep 22, 2005)

what does c cheese go well with?


----------



## ReelBigFish (Sep 22, 2005)

zapedy said:
			
		

> what does c cheese go well with?


cinnamon and splenda.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Sep 22, 2005)

zapedy said:
			
		

> what does c cheese go well with?



sometimes I do a mix of tuna and cottage cheese just mix things up. I use dill relish in there and some cracked peper. It's not the greatest tasting stuff in the world but it does help with a little variation. Toss some sliced cucumber and some viniger and oil if ya want too.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 22, 2005)

zapedy said:
			
		

> what does c cheese go well with?


*Sweet:*
Cinnamon 
Vanilla extract 
Oats
Berries/fruits 
Fat-free natural yoghurts (or - if you get flavoured, use sugar-free)
Protein powders
Stevia/splenda
Nut butters (Sooooo gooooddd....)
Sugar Free jams
Sugar Free syrups
SF pudding
Linseed meal or other nuts/seeds
Dried Fruits


*Savoury*
Pepper
Garlic
lemon or lime juice
mint
promite/vegemite and avocado (don't knock it till you try it!!)
Basil
etc etc...


----------

